# Today's Firewood Harvesting



## quads (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice Quaz.
Ever consider starting a blog?


----------



## quads (Sep 30, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Very nice Quaz.
> Ever consider starting a blog?


Thank you!

Yes.


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 1, 2009)

Another great post! 

Is that a walkie talkie I see? Not a bad idea in case you run in to trouble when out there alone.


----------



## quads (Oct 1, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Another great post!
> 
> Is that a walkie talkie I see? Not a bad idea in case you run in to trouble when out there alone.


That's an old Radio Shack scanner.  I used to carry a CB walkie talkie around the farm, we have a base in the house and mobiles in the vehicles, but don't use them much anymore.  Then we went to the little FRS radios for awhile.  But now I've gotten more modern and bought an $8.00 TracFone!


----------



## btj1031 (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JBinKC (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice job.

 My family used to own a hunting cabin in the same county close to a decade ago but the taxes and the DNR influenced the sale of the property.


----------



## R&D Guy (Oct 2, 2009)

Seasoned standing timber,  very nice!  I wish I could cut trees down, split them and have them ready to burn by the time they made the wood pile.  And a 4-wheeler to play with in between.  Life is Good _EH_!


----------



## quads (Oct 2, 2009)

JBinKC said:
			
		

> Nice job.
> 
> My family used to own a hunting cabin in the same county close to a decade ago but the taxes and the DNR influenced the sale of the property.


I hear you!  Trouble is, by the time I realized it I had already been sucked dry and was too poor to move away and start over!  Finally gave up trout fishing and hunting, now just fish for Largemouth until they mess that up eventually too.


----------



## quads (Oct 2, 2009)

R&D;Guy said:
			
		

> Seasoned standing timber,  very nice!  I wish I could cut trees down, split them and have them ready to burn by the time they made the wood pile.  And a 4-wheeler to play with in between.  Life is Good _EH_!


Thanks!  Oak wilt kills a lot of them.  I'm about 5 years ahead, so depending on how much I decide to sell or give away between now and then, the wood in these pictures won't get burned for years yet.  The limbs are almost always nice and dry, but sometimes the trunks are full of water.  Actually, look close at the picture of the rounds from the trunk and you can see a stain in the middle of them.  That was all water.  They dry fast though, once split and stacked.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 2, 2009)

How many CCs is your 4 wheeler and does it have any problems pulling the trailer when it's full? My trailer is too small. I spend too much time "commuting" back and forth. I drove by Harbor Freight today......should have looked at the trailers.


----------



## Ratman (Oct 2, 2009)

So quads...your killing us here.
This is another picture set of your quad and you getting more free wood.
(Insert unbelievable jeliousy here)

Your living the good life man.
Now your wood doesn't even have bark, it's just perfect as the day in your pictures.

With me it would be:
(insert LOL event here)
I show up at the free wood place and the wood is either totally rotted; "Whadda you want it's free", or it's pouring and the 30 foot steep embankment is slippery.


nice quads...
going back into my dark room to listen to the air.


----------



## bill*67 (Oct 2, 2009)

nice pictures quads. i've just cut up my 5th &  6th oak from wilt damage. got 31 more to go. raining bad today so splitting will have to wait. :cheese:


----------



## quads (Oct 2, 2009)

Jack Straw, that's a 300cc Hawkeye.  They only made it two years and the new ones are now called Sportsman 300.  I traded a 1998 Sportsman 500 that had well over 10,000 miles and they gave me $1000 for it.  It pulls the trailer just fine no matter how high I stack it, and with no low range.  I don't have any big hills though.  They redesigned the clutch so it doesn't need a low gear.  I've been paying $59 a month on it for three years now!  I'll never get it paid for, I guess.  That trailer is a Harbor Freight trailer.

Ratman, thank you and don't feel bad!  It was pouring rain here today, if that helps?  This time of year I don't cut on the weekends anyway because the neighbors and relatives are all out archery deer hunting and turkeys.  As it gets closer to gun deer season I won't cut at all a month before until after it's over, if there isn't too much snow.  

Ghettontheballladypookygodiva, I actually thought of you when I took that picture!  If I had a nickel for every time there was sawdust on my haulers, well, I guess I'd have a bunch of nickels.  Ha ha!

wildbillx8, oak wilt is a bad thing.  It kills lots and lots of oaks and has been around here for a very long time.  Fortunately the white oak family is fairly immune to it.


----------



## pen (Oct 3, 2009)

That wood looks ready to burn there in the cart!  That is a great way to start!  Nice stuff

pen


----------



## quads (Oct 3, 2009)

pen, I like your Aldo Leopold quote!  His farm was not far from here.


----------



## ccwhite (Oct 10, 2009)

Polaris & Stihl. That's my kinda guy. I bought 2 of that same ATV for my twin sons. Awesome little bikes. I have the Sportsman 800efi (pictured in my avatar) and between the three of us we can really move some wood. Only have 2 trailers though ... really need to add one more to the fleet.


----------



## quads (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks ccwhite!  They are awesome little bikes.  My wife and I just got home from an 80 mile ride with our ATV club..........riding double on the Hawkeye!


----------

